# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Potbelly

## QuickLine

Om saya mau nanya neh banyak yg bilang kalo ikan lokal/F1 itu yg femalenya pasti udah dewasanya pasti potbelly (kalo ga salah saya baca postingan disini karena fungsi hati tidak maks)?jadi kalo mau lokal/F1 pilih yg male...bener ga seh?kebetulan ada F1 kesayangan saya yg kebanyakan kasih makan hikari hi-growth (Pelletnya guede-guede) sedangkan ikannya ukuran +/-  20s/d 25 cm tapi rakus bgt jadi buncit ...skarang saya lagi cobain kasih obat anti oksidan yg memperlancar fungsi hati dicampurkan dengan pellet biar langsing lagi perutnya dan dalam 1 minggu ini perutnya berangsur-angsur kembali menjadi agak langsing padahal saya beri makan sama seperti biasa (Banyak)..  ::  Efek obatkah?trims

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

> Kata siapa banyak f1 ...? 
> 
> Kalo f1 ga ada yang buncit di kolam mah,kebanyakan yang lokal2 jelek lagi...^^
> Gara2 kesenengan kasih makan ikannya jadi terus2an jadi aja pada buncit sekarang mau coba ah kempesin perutnya siapa tau bisa.. haahhahahhaha


Kata....(adda dech)...ah boong bukannya ikannya banyak bgt yg SQ...eh om di mekar wangi sebelah mananya seh?
 ::   ::  saya juga kalo tiap hari minggu suka byk bgt kasih makannya,bisa tiap jam...sekarang udah libur buat lebaran...ga ada kerjaan yah kasih makan teru-terusan..eh ada yg langsung buncit..tapi dikasih tuh obat agak mendingan..dosisnya mau ditambahin ah kaya dosis buat orang...

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ferzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

obat antioksidan untuk menetralisir zat-zat berbahaya dan memperbaiki fungsi lever gitu om jadi memperbaiki metabolisme tubuh...ikan saya juga udah jadi langsing,padahal gara" liburan ga ada kerjaan sehari bisa kasih makan 6x 1/2 s/d 3/4 gelas aqua...ada beberapa F1 langsung buncit tapi sekarang sejak dikasih obat itu jadi ramping,pas distop ga dikasih obatnya jadi agak buncit lagi neh...  ::   ::

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariadihs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> Sehari 6 gelas utk jumlah brp ikan ?
> 
> 
> Untuk beberapa belas ekor doank koq om..  overfeeding yach..


6 gelas utk belasan ekor ? Mungkin gua yg kasih terlalu dikit kali yach, cuman sekitar 3/4 gelas utk belasan ekor per hari   ::   ::

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

> Originally Posted by utep saprudin
> 
> ada yg bilang koi biar ga potbelly peletnya direndam air dulu supaya lunak agar mudah di cerna...
> betul gak sih?...mohon pencerahaan para suhu....  
> 
> 
> justru jangan oom... kan sudah dijelaskan tuh sama oom datta..


udah di jelaskannya...jadi malu neh...  ::   ::  
di topik mana ya?

----------

